# Lost Sawyer Oar Upper Colorado



## bookmillone (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow, how un-lucky is that. I will be down there this weekend, will keep an eye out for it


----------



## Salto (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks for looking. I doubt flows are low enough to see it yet, but maybe. Look down right after you skirt the big rock/cliff wall on river right, just upstream of a beach on river left and the old cabin remains. Cheers.


----------

